# Smoked bologna pan fried sandwich w/pics



## chisoxjim (Feb 21, 2010)

I ate this as a last minute side item to a burger I was making for an early lunch. 

Decided to thinly slice some Daisy Brand ring bologna I smoked yesterday on the WSM. Tossed the slices of bologna and some chopped onion on the flatop in some of the burger grease from the burgers I was doing. Quickly sauteed the onions and bologna and topped with a slice and a half of american cheese. Tossed it on a burger bun, and scarfed it down. Smokey, beef taste, cheesy, and nice. Glad I sliced the rest for one of these tomorrow..

sliced bologna & diced onions on the skillet:


almost done:



cheese pic:



sandwich:





thanks for looking.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 21, 2010)

Jim, that's got my mouth watering.. Looks danged good from here.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks cowgirl,  it was kind of thrown together last minute with what i had on the counter, and i remembered how good a fried bologna sandwich was when I was a kid growing up.

Figured smoked bologna, and some cheese would be a no brainer twist to make it better..


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 21, 2010)

Ya done good.


----------



## wingman (Feb 21, 2010)

Bologna never looked so good!


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks wingman,


----------



## thunderdome (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats one heck of a sangwich


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 21, 2010)

that looks mighty tasty Jim!!


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks lar,

just got the WSM fired up and gettin its temp set.

chicken injected and rubbed,  shrimp brined, rinsed and ready.


----------



## mistabob (Apr 1, 2010)

That looks insanely delicious!!!  Nice work.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2010)

Points to a guy who really knows how to make a sandwich.------>>>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A man after my own heart!

Bearcarver


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 1, 2010)

That looks awesome!  It would be great on a biscuit, too, for breakfast. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here's a link if you'd like to make some biscuits from scratch: http://pinchmysalt.com/2007/09/18/ho...-from-scratch/


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 1, 2010)

I think I lived on them going to high school with open campus for lunch. Yours looks really good to Jim. Then there is a restaurant here that has fried bologna sammies on the menu.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 1, 2010)

Shoulda Qviewd for the throwdown.


----------



## corn cob (Apr 1, 2010)

Love a fried baloney sammich! Some Dukes Mayonnaise, a slice of cold Vidalia, back yard tomatoes...Delicious!!!


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks guys,  I did these over a month ago and need to revisit this sandwich again,  soon.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 1, 2010)

My dad grew up w/ these, so he used to make them for us when we were kids, that looks, awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   How long did you smoke the bologna for, and did you keep it whole to smoke it, or did you slice it first ?


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 1, 2010)

we grew up on  pan fried bolgna sandwiches as well.

The bologna was a small ring of Daisy Brand bologna(can be found locally in the Chicago area.)

Smoked the whole ring for about 1.5 hours


----------

